# Welcher RAM? SD oder DDR



## kaile (9. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

gleich vorweg... so gut kenn ich mich bisher nicht aus!

Also mein Problem ist folgendes:

Mein Rechner ist so ein Medion-Rechner; 1Ghz; 128 MB Ram; Windows XP.

Nun will ich 512MB Arbeitsspeicher reinhaben, weiß aber nicht so genau welche Sorte ich hier kaufen soll. SD oder DDR Ram? Wie bekomme ich das raus?

KAnn mir da jemand helfen?
Ich hab das Ding mal aufgeschraubt und gelesen was da draufsteht. 
128MB-PC133-333-0101-PA2301.
OK, der fliegt danach weg, ich glaub ich kaufe 2 mal 256MB, oder doch ein mal 512MB.

Ich weiß es nicht...

Wer weiß Bescheid

Schon mal im voraus vielen Dank...

Kai


----------



## FrankO (9. März 2004)

Hallo,
bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber die Taktrate von 133 müßte für Single-Data stehn, also SDR-Ram, wenn Du das Speichermodul mal rausnimmst, sollten 2 Einkerbungen an der Kontaktleiste sein, bei DDR-Ram ist da nur Eine, außerdem sollte hier 266 stehn.
2 Module arbeiten in der Regel schneller als eines also besser 2x256Mb reinbauen.
Gruß Frank


----------



## server (10. März 2004)

Und beim Kauf darauf achten, dass ein PC 133 RAM ist oder höher, da er ansonsten nicht zu deinem Prozessor passt.


----------



## Spacemonkey (12. März 2004)

Das ist der gleiche Rechner wie ich ihn habe.
Da muss 133er SD-Ram rein.

Ich habe bei meinem ein 512er und ein 256 Stein drin und er läuft gut.


----------



## Jan Seifert (12. März 2004)

@server: Falsch, es darf *nur* ein RAM-Baustein bis 133Mhz sein, nicht höher.
Es muss SD-RAM sein, so wie es hier schon geschrieben wurde.


----------



## server (12. März 2004)

Hi,

Ich glaube, ich habe mich ungeschickt ausgedrückt. Es muss ein * SD * RAM Baustein sein, jedoch ist höherer Ram immer abwärtskompatibel, z.B. PC266 ist abwärtskompatibel zu PC 133.
Theoretisch gesehen 
Die praxis beweist manchmal das Gegenteil, das hängt aber hauptsächlich damit zusammen, dass dann der Frontsidebus nicht mit der Ramfrequenz übereinstimmt.

Am besten, du schlägst in deinem Mainboardusermanual nach und kaufst dann SD Ram mit der dem Frontsidebus entsprechenden Frequenz und der Größe deiner Wahl (Achtung, Windows98 unterstützt im Normalfall nur max 512MB Ram.).


----------



## Spacemonkey (13. März 2004)

Wie ich schon sagte es ist 133er SD-RAM. Die Kiste steht neben mir und ich habe auch noch neues RAM dazu gekauft.

BTW: Den Aldi-REchner konnte man noch klasse ausrüsten. Ich hatte zwei Festplatten, zwei CD-Roms drin und habe nachträglich noch eine Geforce 4 TI 4200 eingebaut, dann noch zwei Lüfter zusätzlich und das Teil lief.
Also das Netzteil konnte alles versorgen.


----------



## kaile (13. März 2004)

*Danke an alle*

Hallo an euch alle,

hab durch euch herausgefunden das SD Ram PC 133 der richtige ist.
Hab ihn mittlerweile bestellt und werd ihn dann demnächst einbauen.

Hab auch das Tool SANDRA von SiSoft installiertt. Dieses Tool bestätigt mir euere Angaben.

Nochmlas an alle die sich Gedanken und mir Ratschläge gemacht haben VIELEN DANK

Grüße 

Kai


----------

